# difference



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

difference between silver, dove, lilac, blue, Silver agouti, chinchilla? or any other variation of grey.
I have a litter that I thought were all dovey, but of all shades. there might be a silver or some blues in there maybe. I wonder what the threshold is from one color to another.


----------



## WoodWitch (Oct 18, 2009)

Those colours are all quite, quite different. Silver and dove can be genetically the same but silver is very light and dove covers the darker shades. Lilac is not grey, it has a more beigey/pinky hue, but in the layman's shed is more usually mud coloured. Blue is the colour of slate (much darker than your silvers and doves). Silver agouti is grey but is ticked and chinchilla is ticked with a white belly.

Do you have a picture of your litter?


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Silver is a light cold grey, with pink eyes.
Dove is a warmer, darker grey, with pink eyes.
Lilac is a weird dirty dull brown, with black eyes. If selectively bred, lilac should a light pinky colour, but you won't achieve this shade without breeding for it.
Blue is bluey grey, with black eyes.
Silver agouti is an intermingling of black and silvery hairs, like a normal agouti but grey, not brown.
Chinchilla is silver agouti with a white belly.


----------



## SarahY (Nov 6, 2008)

Lol, WoodWitch got there first, but I spent so long typing it out on my phone I thought I'd post it anyway


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

http://www.mouserydatabase.com/mousery.cfm?mousery=1397
I'm not sure how to post pictures. here is the website I am using to keep track of litters. If you click on Spooky and Gerry under "litter quick search" to the right, it will show you their babies. I will post pics of the males soon tomorrow if you want to look at them also. The pictures changed the color so it isn't a perfect way to judge. I'm pretty sure they are all dove and PEW, but within my doves there are some fairly light ones that could potentially be silver (but darker grey than the mother, who I am sure is silver). They also all have lighter bellies than tops, like their dad does. I don't know a whole lot about what goes into these colors genetically, and I have no idea what the parents have in their genes either.

I assume fawn is recessive based on this litter, that the babies don't carry black eyed genes (parents have red eyes. however parents might carry black eyed genes), that light tummies are dominant, and piebald is recessive to self colored coat (or extremely diluted in my litter- the mother has extremely faint spotting).

I am trying to learn more about genes as it is one of the reason I'm into mice breeding. yet apart from a few things I learned about laboratory strains from the 'net, I have little to go off of!

I thought lilac was the USA version of UK's dove. I knew the others were different, but didn't know what made them that way- thanks for clearing that up!


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

raisin said:


> I thought lilac was the USA version of UK's dove. I knew the others were different, but didn't know what made them that way- thanks for clearing that up!


Only the One club in the USA call what the rest of the world dove (pink eyed black) lilac and they call our lilac (blue + choc) dove. But it's only that one club the other one in USA aperanly have it the same as the other clubs.


----------



## PPVallhunds (Jul 26, 2010)

raisin said:


> I'm not sure how to post pictures. here is the website I am using to keep track of litters


To post pics u get the pic up and right click it and go to properties to get its URL code,( if u have uploaded them to photobucket it's called direct link and will show up next to the pic)
Once you have that code when making your post on here at the bar at the top of the box with the little buttons click the one that says IMG, that will put in the image tags [\IMG]. You then paste the image url code in between the two tags.

Can't check out your site as don't have flash on my tablet


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

If the parents are red eyed and not albino, they won't carry black eyes.. Nonalbino red eyes are a recessive, so both genes in that locus are for red eyes.


----------

